# Zyliss Profi-King PLUS vice - help



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

I managed to pick up a Zyliss Profi-King PLUS vice this weekend at the garage sales. This is my second. My first was a very basic unit but at the time was very expensive. This is my second and it makes up for the cost of the first one. This is also the deluxe version with all of the bells and whistles.The problem is that it has no bolts with the turntable and I don't know what size and kind I should use. I'm also missing two of the plastic pads, one for the bottom of the vice and the other for holding pipes and irregular parts.

Any information you have would be appreciated. I also have the manual but it lists Clark National Products Inc. as vendor but any attempt to track them down leads me on a goose chase. BTW, it is quite popular down under so it is possible one of you Auzzies might have some info.

thanks in advance for any help you have.


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

If made after 1967 most probably metric. Try imperial bolts. Coarse thread will be either UNC or less likely BSF or whitworth. First try UNC. If they don't fit with LITTLE effort will be most likely metric. Metric coarse is a finer thread than UNC. Metric fine about the same pitch as UNF. Secondly try Metric Coarse. 8mm is close to 5/16. 10mm slightly larger than 3/8. 12mm slightly smaller than 1/2. Take the part to a engineering fastener supplier. Look up in yellow pages.They will tell you exactly what size is required


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi allthunbs

They have 4 listed on eBay , from 10.oo to 30.oo I'm sure you can get one of them for the parts you need ,, the one for 30.oo bucks is new in the box.


=========



allthunbs said:


> I managed to pick up a Zyliss Profi-King PLUS vice this weekend at the garage sales. This is my second. My first was a very basic unit but at the time was very expensive. This is my second and it makes up for the cost of the first one. This is also the deluxe version with all of the bells and whistles.The problem is that it has no bolts with the turntable and I don't know what size and kind I should use. I'm also missing two of the plastic pads, one for the bottom of the vice and the other for holding pipes and irregular parts.
> 
> Any information you have would be appreciated. I also have the manual but it lists Clark National Products Inc. as vendor but any attempt to track them down leads me on a goose chase. BTW, it is quite popular down under so it is possible one of you Auzzies might have some info.
> 
> thanks in advance for any help you have.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Lemuzz said:


> If made after 1967 most probably metric. Try imperial bolts. Coarse thread will be either UNC or less likely BSF or whitworth. First try UNC. If they don't fit with LITTLE effort will be most likely metric. Metric coarse is a finer thread than UNC. Metric fine about the same pitch as UNF. Secondly try Metric Coarse. 8mm is close to 5/16. 10mm slightly larger than 3/8. 12mm slightly smaller than 1/2. Take the part to a engineering fastener supplier. Look up in yellow pages.They will tell you exactly what size is required


Hi Lemuzz:

Actually, I was hoping that someone that had a complete one could tell me the sizes of bolts that I'm missing. I don't care about the other parts. I have a reasonable inventory of metric and imperial stuff, I'm just wondering what size was original to the product and how the turntable was originally installed.

Hi Bob:

I went to ebay and took a look. One had a bag of what looked to be carriage bolts. I'm going out and try some in the morning.

Thanks but if someone has more accurate information, it would be appreciated.

Allthunbs


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Allthunbs

I'm sure one of the sellers can give you all the info you need, who knows they may have spare parts, can't hurt to ask them in a email..

http://search.ebay.com/zyliss-vise_W0QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1


=========


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Yup, it's metric. Somewhere around 1/4". Haven't quite converted to metric yet. All my measuring implements are permanently stuck in imperial. However, I've followed Bob's advice and I've sent a message to one of the vendors on ebay. Here's hoping!

Thx to all.

allthunbs


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Allthumbs, where are you located?
ACO hardware stocks metric nuts and bolts. They're sure to have what you need.


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

if around 1/4. then metric conversion 6mm


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, I tried 1/4" carriage bolt and it didn't fit. It was too loose. Then I tried 5/16" and it was definately an improvement except the crown of the bolt didn't fit the slot properly. I guess I'm going to have to grind away some of the crown to create a "T" structure. That's the part I was hoping one of you could tell me about.

BTW, I've tried writing to some of the vendors on Ebay but received no answer. I asked for a picture of the bolt bag that had been unopened.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, Allthumbs:
I have a Zyliss Profit King, I bought in the early 90's, I just found the booklet packed with it. I may have a lead for you, they had a american importer. 
Advanced Machinery P.O Box 312 New Castle, DE 19720 I have a phone number for them it's 1-800-220-4264. This is old info but they still may be in the business. 
All the hardware is metric, and appears to be close to 5/16" in thickness, with metric threads. Hope this helps.. Woodnut65


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's a link and a video link just for kicks 

http://www.advmachinery.com/default.asp?pg=zvise
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHU-xmPYPjM

8mm bolts and nuts

http://www.advmachinery.com/default.asp?pg=products&specific=joeqcqk0
http://www.advmachinery.com/default.asp?pg=products&specific=joerjml4
http://www.advmachinery.com/manuals/Zvise.pdf

http://www.advmachinery.com/default.asp?pg=MANUALS

======
========


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Woodnut:

That's got it, thank you. I've ordered my missing parts. Surprise, they actually stock parts and it is possible to get the accessories. 

Thanks for the links Bob.

For those who are not familiar with the Zyliss vice system, you would be wise to inform yourselves. This is not an endorsement to purchase one but if you understand what it does and how it does it, you can duplicate some of the functions with readily available materials. This will add to the flexability and versatility of your shop.

Thanks again for the help.

Allthunbs


----------

